# Discus in a planted tank



## Carlo (Dec 28, 2007)

I have my discus in my planted tank. Everywhere I read says that they love live pants and driftwood (2 anubis, 1 sprite, one java fern, big piece of drift wood, and a bunch of moss). And everyone recomends frequent water changes (im doing weekly 25% RO water changes) but the only thing that has me kinda turned off, is that Im doing the DIY CO2 injection system. With weekly 25% water changes, am I going to see a drop in plant life? I dont have a ton of light, (just a little over 1 wpg) and I have flourish substrate. also, is CO2 going to hurt my discus? thats one thing that I didnt see anywhere mentions on any site. 

-Carlo


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

DIY CO2 won't hurt the fish.......unless you have a bunch of 2L bottle setups on the tank, you are fine. Even then, it probably wouldn't produce enough co2 to hurt them.

You might want to start adding in a little Flourish (the liquid) to the tank after water changes since RO water has no nutrients. You don't have any needy plants, but it won't hurt (the plants or the fish) to add in some micro nutrients.


----------

